# Wrecker Honesty



## Jake The Muss (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys. Tell me if I'm being overly suspicious or not. 

I recently had an engine transplant done on my E30 - really happy with it.

But over the last few weeks, one by one certain other parts (air con compressor, starter motor, window washer tank) have all mysteriously had problems out of no where. All of these parts where working perfectly for years beforehand. 

How far fetched is it to think that these wreckers have swapped out some of my parts while doing the transplant?

I know parts are a lot cheaper over in the UK etc - but here in Australia parts are a bitch and super expensive - so there's plenty of motive. 

Anyways, I can't prove anything - and I still got a good price. But next time I'll be photographing everything!


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Can understand your concerns. Starter - now turning an engine with more compression? Air Con compressor - a) pulled around in the engine swap; b) was it working B4? Seems excessive to swap out and regas. Washer tank could have been moved roughly or hit during the transplant. Lots of rasons for DIY (if possible for you) here. Bit too far for me to drive from Perth to help you......


----------

